# Tic Tac Toe



## Komeki (26. Mai 2011)

Hey,
ich probier gerade mit Netbeans 7 und swing rum ... möchte gerne Tic Tac Toe programmieren und habe mir gedacht, ich mache erst eine Oberfläche wo der Spieler auswählen kann wzischen 1 und 2 spieler.
egal was er klickt es soll das "menue" fenster geschlossen werden und ein spielfeld mit 9 buttons erstellt werden un dann kann man durch klicken sein feld aussuchen.
soweit so gut was ich bis jetzt hab .. ganz easy per klick n drop ein jFrame erstellt mit dem menue, diese klasse enthält auch die main methode ... und in einer extra klasse das spielfeld gemacht ... wenn ich jetzt im actionlistener ein spielfeld erzeugen will mit : Spielfeld beispiel = new Spielfeld();
meint er er kennt die klasse spielfeld nicht ?  auch in der main kann ich das nicht ...


```
private void jButton1ActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
      Spielfeld spielfeld = new Spielfeld(); 
    }

   
    public static void main(String args[]) {
        java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {

            public void run() {
                new newJFrame().setVisible(true);
            }
            Spielfeld spielfeld = new Spielfeld();
        });
    }
```


der constructor von spielfeld:


```
public class Spielfeld extends javax.swing.JFrame {

    /** Creates new form Spielfeld */
    public Spielfeld() {
        initComponents();
        
    }
```

und in initComponents() steht dann wie es auszusehen hat, das hat Netbeans so gemacht.


Wie kann ich das machen das wenn ich auf den button klick das menufenster geschlossen wird und das spielfeld erzeugt wird ? muss ich das alles in eine klasse schreiben ?


----------



## fleckdalm (26. Mai 2011)

Komeki hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich das machen das wenn ich auf den button klick das menufenster geschlossen wird und das spielfeld erzeugt wird ?



Also ich würde einfach this.setVisible(false);
dann Spielfeld spielfeld=new Spielfeld();
spielfeld.setVisible(true);
machen.
Das einfach im Methodenrumpf des Buttons, sollte dann das jetzige Fenster schließen(unsichtbar machen) und ein spielfeld erzeugen und sichtbar machen.

Warum er die klasse spielfeld nicht kennt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
mfg Fleckdalm


----------



## Fu3L (26. Mai 2011)

> Warum er die klasse spielfeld nicht kennt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.



Ich kann so auch ncihts erkennen. Vllt mehr Code inklusive imports und Informationen, über die Ordnerstruktur + Exakte Fehlermeldung zeigen.


----------

